# Denton and Sasquatch Show #119



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Liberal factions threaten violence against those that don't believe what they do. Is this their majority of will others distance themselves from the rhetoric?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-09-30T22_56_46-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

He he

Sas has a voice for radio

Oh Sas, you should have said Denton has the face for radio!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> He he
> 
> Sas has a voice for radio
> 
> ...


I have the voice for print.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton sounds like Elvis. Am I right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Denton sounds like Elvis. Am I right?


Knock that crap off. It got me into my first marriage.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Knock that crap off. It got me into my first marriage.


Were you lonesome that night?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Were you lonesome that night?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll have to go back to the Hayride to understand.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> You'll have to go back to the Hayride to understand.


On original wax cylinders?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


>


An uncanny resemblance to Denton methinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> An uncanny resemblance to Denton methinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Woo hoo #120 out and downloaded!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Woo hoo #120 out and downloaded!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just about to light up the Bat Light. Where ya been?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’ve been here, lurking, watching & learning. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I've been here, lurking, watching & learning.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK. IF that is what you want to do. I prefer you interact as you are the smarter, more sensible member. Still, who am I to tell others what to do?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

That’s very kind. But the hot topics (Kavanaugh etc) were beyond my remit of knowledge. 
I’m watching a global revolt taking place (revolution?) with the right of centre gaining ground. 
Times, they are a-changing. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> That's very kind. But the hot topics (Kavanaugh etc) were beyond my remit of knowledge.
> I'm watching a global revolt taking place (revolution?) with the right of centre gaining ground.
> Times, they are a-changing.
> 
> ...


You need to talk about that!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Look at the voting percentages here:

Jair Bolsonaro: Far-right candidate wins first round of Brazil election http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-45780176

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

